# Free Stuff from Kelite!



## gafftaper (Nov 17, 2007)

Apollo's got a nifty little Gel kit they are sending out for free with a sample of perf gel, a gel swatch book, a gel converter, and a gel pen. 

http://award.internetapollo.com/FreeGelKit.aspx

Thanks Keith! Does it come with some of that gum too?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 17, 2007)

firstly
"Cubits: Creating peace and saving lives since the Ark." amen to that brother 

and second, i wonder if they will ship to australia, let's see what happens


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 17, 2007)

woo! Thanks for the link!


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> firstly
> i wonder if they will ship to australia, let's see what happens


It's surprising how many people do. On some online address forms which have a drop-down list for the state, just pick a random one out of the list and put your real state elsewhere in the address. I once had a parcel addressed to:
Tom Edmiston
xxxxxxxxxxxx Rd
xxxxxx, Queensland, *Alabama*
Australia


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 18, 2007)

nice job, anyone else know of things i can sign up for?


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> nice job, anyone else know of things i can sign up for?


Most of the Gel companies will send you swatch books. I got a whole heap of tape from Le Mark including some BlackTak and a pre-cut Gaff tape dispenser, and other random brochures from the manufacturers of products that I am interested in


----------



## avkid (Nov 18, 2007)

tomed101 said:


> a pre-cut Gaff tape dispenser


What does that look like?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 19, 2007)

i mean anyone know of websites like the one listed in this post where i can input my info and try and get some stuff, i wanna try tom's idea


----------



## Raktor (Nov 19, 2007)

Lee Filters

They sent me a swatch book and other stuff for free from England.  Comes in handy. And they arrived quickly.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 19, 2007)

signed up for that, let's see how that goes


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 19, 2007)

avkid said:


> What does that look like?


Something like this: 


http://www.lemarkgroup.com/images/content/gafstaxflyerwebsmall.jpg


----------



## avkid (Nov 19, 2007)

tomed101 said:


> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.lemarkgroup.com/images/content/gafstaxflyerwebsmall.jpg


Sweet!!!!!!
How much, and who can ship me one?


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 19, 2007)

avkid said:


> Sweet!!!!!!
> How much, and who can ship me one?


All the info can be found here


----------



## SAWYeR (Nov 22, 2007)

Selecon will send you a thick product book and six posters for FREE if ask them. They're pretty cool. Martin will give you catalogues and lanyards, too.


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 23, 2007)

Are there any companies who will send out free Swag?


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 23, 2007)

tomed101 said:


> Are there any companies who will send out free Swag?



If you are spending money then most companies are willing to send free swag. But if you don't have a budget or aren't currently buying probably not.


----------



## avkid (Nov 26, 2007)

It's here!!!


----------



## Footer (Nov 26, 2007)

avkid said:


> It's here!!!



yep, got mine today as well...


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 26, 2007)

yeah i got an email today

This ship notification is being sent to you by the U.S. Postal Service at the request of (name not important to controlbooth. If the "Shipped To" address information is not correct, please contact the Shipper.

A package with a Click-N-Ship label created on usps.com containing the following information is scheduled to be shipped on 11/26/2007.

From: 
APOLLO DESIGN TECHNOLOGY, INC.
4130 FOURIER DR
FORT WAYNE IN 46818-9384

Shipped to: 
ALEX HUGHES


personal data removed by you get the point


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 27, 2007)

Me Too!!! They must have been really busy one day...


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> yeah i got an email today
> This ship notification is being sent to you by the U.S. Postal Service at the request of (name not important to controlbooth. If the "Shipped To" address information is not correct, please contact the Shipper.
> A package with a Click-N-Ship label created on usps.com containing the following information is scheduled to be shipped on 11/26/2007.
> From:
> ...




Same here, must ship them all in one go.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

Got mine today. Love the grease pencil pen. Very cool. That perf gel is pretty slick. And then best of all there's the Gum! 

Thanks Kelite!


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to use that Perf Gel in the show I'm working one now If I need to order any color. Same price as regular gel, so why not try it.


----------



## stantonsound (Nov 27, 2007)

Perf gel has changed my life........

(seriously though, I order it for every show that I do, and it is great)


----------



## Charc (Nov 27, 2007)

Got it too.

I think my pen is broken though! Is it supposed to work? Mine doesn't. 

Have yet to try the gum.


----------



## Charc (Nov 27, 2007)

Gel slide converter is great! It'll make using Apollo brand Gel a lot easier.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 27, 2007)

you see with them sending out all this stuff they know were going to try the stuff out and in tern find there great products and then buy them. i congradulate them and i can't wait to rip into some of that gum 


I wonder what i could give my tech's from christmas


----------



## Charc (Nov 28, 2007)

So am I the only one who thinks its stupid that Apollo chose to give an award to the same designer that won something a few months ago? Isn't the point of these awards to acknowledge the multitude of up and coming designers? Instead it seems like Apollo is saying "yep, we couldn't find anyone else, because this guy is _so_ great, wow!". Just my quick thoughts.

Anyone else?


----------



## DarSax (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine hasn't come yet. Those are my thoughts


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 28, 2007)

Where's Kelite? Hey Keith you've been rather quiet in all this. Are you sitting back having a laugh over how excited we are about a couple sheets of gel, grease pencil, and some free gum?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah true, no wait he has no time to be on controlbooth, all these people are ordering these sample packages


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 28, 2007)

wooo! I got mine!


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

i got stuff your LEE gels today 

though i can't wait for the apollo stuff ...mostly the gum


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Who's you get the LEE Stuf from? I got the conversion book a couple years ago and it's getting kind of worn, I need a new one and the cinamatographer? swatchbook looks cool too...


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Today was a good day for me.

got the LEE pack, Rosko pack and two free shirts from soundcraft

More to come.... I think...


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Soundcrafts Shirts? How Do get One?


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dustincoc said:


> Soundcrafts Shirts? How Do get One?



Send them an email saying that you use their consoles, that you love them very much, that they are the best that you have ever used, and say that you are looking at buying another very soon


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

tomed101 said:


> Send them an email saying that you use their consoles, that you love them very much, that they are the best that you have ever used, and say that you are looking at buying another very soon



To which Department / person?


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dustincoc said:


> To which Department / person?



I just sent it to the generic information address. Cant remember exactly which one it was, but look on the "contact us" page on their website


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Should I ask for a shirt or 2 directly?


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dustincoc said:


> Should I ask for a shirt or 2 directly?



I would be careful, if you seem to forward they may just see you as trying to get something for nothing (which I suppose you are)


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

That's what I was thinking..


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Message away.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

dustin, there was a link posted for the lee stuff a little while ago in this post, to save you going back and looking for it

here it is
http://www.leefilters.com/lighting/contact/


i would also like to say, after a week of complete lack or responces i have failed in my attempt to get any free stuff, here is the email i sent them all individually.

Dear (i put the company name here)

I am a student at a school in Melbourne, Australia that is desperately
trying to get other students to join a Operational Health and Safety
course that i am running. i was thinking that i might try to entice
them by offering shirts and pens to entice them into completing the
course. so i was wondering if you wouldn't mind sending me some stuff
to use as prizes.

Regards
Ahughes

wasn't the best email ever written, i should have put more detail in it

and putting "i was wondering if you wouldn't mind sending me some stuff
to use as prizes." was a bit to forward i think.


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

You know, I've been to that page a thousand times. The cinomographers swatchbook threw me.

Anyone know where I can get some of those Shure stickers they send out with the corded mics?


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes,

Buy some of their mic's and they will send some out 

sorry but there is no such thing as a free lunch, normally


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> Buy some of their mic's and they will send some out
> s



We just got some more of their mics, It's just they're wireless and they didn't come with stickers..


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

shoot them a nice email like i just did for sennheiser

"Hey Sennheiser,

i just thought i would drop you a line and tell you how much i love
your products, i have been working in non commercial theatre for about
five years now and we always use your mics and they have never let us
down, we have had talent drop your gen1 hand-held mics and been able
to just pick them up with out any noticeable damage. also i have seen
many belt pack mics come back covered in sweat, and i mean covered!
and still work perfectly after being wiped down. your company creates
products that are worth the higher price they have always been
reliable to me and all the other sound techs working at my school.

So thank you and i hope the quality of your products continue.

p.s under my recommendation my school is about to buy 4 G2 500 series
receivers and 2 500 series belt packs and 2 SKM 545 G2 hand-held mics"

i don't except anything from them, i really just wanted to tell them how good their products were


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Success, I got an Email from Soundcraft saying they'd see what they could "dust off and send out of the promo material bin."


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 29, 2007)

I haven't got my free stuff from Apollo yet, but I did get three BMI shirts the other day.


----------



## avkid (Nov 29, 2007)

Dustincoc said:


> We just got some more of their mics, It's just they're wireless and they didn't come with stickers..


Wireless without swag of any kind, that's not right.
Either the dealer swiped it or somebody messed up.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 29, 2007)

Guess I spoke too soon, my Apollo package came today.


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 29, 2007)

avkid said:


> Wireless without swag of any kind, that's not right.
> Either the dealer swiped it or somebody messed up.



No That's normal for Shure wireless. I got a systrem recently and it didnt come with the stickers either.


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

avkid said:


> Wireless without swag of any kind, that's not right.
> Either the dealer swiped it or somebody messed up.



It was just a couple replacement mics for our packs because every summer they load out our wireless system to a certain HS and every year it comes back broken. (Not that we ever use it anyway)

The came with Hard cases, the little velvet cases, and a bag of other stuff... But no stickers.


----------



## JD (Nov 29, 2007)

Got my box form apollo today. Hey, they threw in some gum, Cool!


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

i wonder if i will get gum


----------



## avkid (Nov 29, 2007)

Dustincoc said:


> The came with Hard cases, the little velvet cases, and a bag of other stuff... But no stickers.


What?
Plastic bag and cardboard box is the standard packaging.


----------



## thebikingtechie (Nov 29, 2007)

Stupid shipping to canada, I still haven't gotten my Apollo kit yet, it's probably being held up at the border to make sure there's no weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 29, 2007)

Inside the cardbord box and plastic packaging there is(since they haven't been unpacked yet)a Hard Plastic storage case as well as the routine soft case. I don't think we special ordered the hard cases because the guy in charge of tech doesn't like them.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 30, 2007)

i got an email reply from sennheiser today

"
Dear Alex,

I will pass your e-mail on to our developers and product managers - they
will be happy to hear this!

With kind regards,
(name witheld)

so we shall see but i only sent it to tell them how much i love their products i would be nice, but i really don't mind all that much


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 3, 2007)

well today it arrived, hand delivered by a guy from australia post. it came with 2 boxes of gum which have 2 pieces each in them, and all the stuff everyone else has detailed, including 2 full size gels and one what has been preferated into little squares

so for those down under or just outside of the US here is how to do it

go to the site 

and enter your name and the put in all the details it will allow, for me it didn't list a country so i entered my address, post code and city and as you can see from the photo it got here


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> including 2 full size gels and one what has been preferated into little squares:



The little squares are a sample of "Perf Gel" imagine getting a whole sheet of gel that tears apart that easy into your chosen size. Sweet!


----------



## tomed101 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine arrived today as well, but did not come with the grease pencil....


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

tomed101 said:


> Mine arrived today as well, but did not come with the grease pencil....



Well you know all the U.S. rules about exporting the latest technology overseas.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 3, 2007)

i didn't think i would get the gum because in another thing i ordered it stated that our customs removed it because it was plant material


----------



## DarSax (Dec 3, 2007)

Got mine today. Thanks a lot, Apollo!

Oh, and having never experienced perfgel firsthand, that stuff is un-believable.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 4, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Perhaps Kelite has been away because Apollo locked him in the backroom to send out all these packages?





Phew! 

Sorry for the delayed replies gang, I've been putting together multitudes of Apollo Gel Kits morning, noon and night! Now I know how the elves feel this month!

(Actually took two weeks off for vacation following LDI, so I've just returned to Mission Control....  )

Thank you for taking the time to post your comments. We greatly appreciate your time and attention to the Swatchbooks, as the info on the back of each page is intended to assist those just wading into 'LD Creek'. 
By the way, _PERF_Gel won expendable product of the year at LDI in 2002, and has been assisting theatricians and live event producers since.

Thanks again for your valuable feedback, and we'll keep 'em coming!


----------



## DarSax (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey so just on a related note, Kelite, something I just thought of but probably not all that original.

Perfgel is great, and really convenient, but I'd imagine not always the easiest for a supplier to stock a ton of, as it's less versatile than just standard sheets of gel that fit any instrument. But what about a sheet of gel that had lines already printed on it in standard sizes? Different hash marked lines would mean different sizes, no more time-consuming measurements necessary. The lines wouldn't show up in the beam, and as long as the ink (or whatever) didn't make the gel weaker it'd be fine. It'd allow people to just need to carry pair of scissors around, rather than a paper cutter.

Just a thought :shock:


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Along the lines of DarSax's question. In seeing PerfGel in person it is pretty cool, but it must take a couple extra steps to get it out of your factory. In that you need to take an order from a customer saying he needs XYZ colors in 3 different perf patterns. Now, I don't know if you keep a stock of each color in every perf pattern or if you perf to order. If you perf to order, why not just punch the pattern and ship precut squares? It probably takes the same amount of time and machine power to do. Since the perf gel practically falls apart into squares as you handle it, and it must have to be shipped flat, which requires more packaging than a roll (wasn't there just a post about Apollo goign green?), wouldn't it make more sense to cut the pieces as small as possible to save on shipping materials? Also, if the gel was just pre-cut the end user would only have to drop the color into the fixtures. And of course if you (Apollo) saved the scrap to cut whatever fit in it, but still only sold cuts "by the sheet" for the same price as a sheet, you would end up winning!


----------



## Kelite (Dec 4, 2007)

<Now, I don't know if you keep a stock of each color in every perf pattern or if you perf to order. If you perf to order, why not just punch the pattern and ship precut squares? It probably takes the same amount of time and machine power to do. Since the perf gel practically falls apart into squares as you handle it, and it must have to be shipped flat, which requires more packaging than a roll (wasn't there just a post about Apollo goign green?), wouldn't it make more sense to cut the pieces as small as possible to save on shipping materials? Also, if the gel was just pre-cut the end user would only have to drop the color into the fixtures. And of course if you (Apollo) saved the scrap to cut whatever fit in it, but still only sold cuts "by the sheet" for the same price as a sheet, you would end up winning!>


<Perfgel is great, and really convenient, but I'd imagine not always the easiest for a supplier to stock a ton of, as it's less versatile than just standard sheets of gel that fit any instrument. But what about a sheet of gel that had lines already printed on it in standard sizes? Different hash marked lines would mean different sizes, no more time-consuming measurements necessary. The lines wouldn't show up in the beam, and as long as the ink (or whatever) didn't make the gel weaker it'd be fine. It'd allow people to just need to carry pair of scissors around, rather than a paper cutter.>





Very good points made, indeed!

We perf the gel by color, per order. Since so many variations of 144 colors with different sized perforations exist, we perf that day, shipping the following day to either the dealer or the theatrical venue. 

Oftentimes the schoolchurch/theater may want to save the smaller cuts for other uses, so we will roll the sheets and ship in a tube- thus saving shipping costs. In the event the technician must use the gel for another sized fixture, you may still cut the desired size from the _Perf_Gel sheet of gel- ignoring the perforations. And yes, these perforations aren't seen during the projection as they are so small.

We do have dealers that stock a number of sheets of their best selling colors in several sizes, but since we ship so quickly- most order _Perf_Gel the day before, allowing us time to perf and ship.

It is an option to ask for _Perf_Gel in 1 or 2 inch squares, allowing the user to determine at gel time which size is needed.


Keep the comments coming!


----------



## avkid (Dec 4, 2007)

Kelite said:


> Actually took two weeks off for vacation following LDI


I hope you went somewhere warm!
Winter is here with a vengeance.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 4, 2007)

avkid said:


> I hope you went somewhere warm!
> Winter is here with a vengeance.




Actually, I spent the entire two weeks on our property in NE Indiana. Much was spent either in the tree stand or in the log cabin back in the woods, warming up with a pot o' coffee and a hot lunch!

The fall is a rather beautiful time of year here, and it's great to spend some time at home for a change- especially following LDI.


----------



## thebikingtechie (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, the kit finally came today, I hate living on an island (a large one) in Canada, everything takes so long to get here.

Everything looks great. I just wish they made Red, Green, Blue, and Amber cyc diffusions. I guess you can just stick in linear diffusion over another color, but it would be nice if they were combined.

I will also say that if there is a dealer near me, I will request to order my school's gel from Apollo. The customer relations aspect helps a lot.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 7, 2007)

They do make colored diffusion. AP 1800, 1900 and 1950. These are more of the "frost diffusions", they don't have the colored linear diffusions like Rosco...yet.


----------



## Footer (Dec 7, 2007)

Kelite said:


> <Now, I don't know if you keep a stock of each color in every perf pattern or if you perf to order. If you perf to order, why not just punch the pattern and ship precut squares? It probably takes the same amount of time and machine power to do. Since the perf gel practically falls apart into squares as you handle it, and it must have to be shipped flat, which requires more packaging than a roll (wasn't there just a post about Apollo goign green?), wouldn't it make more sense to cut the pieces as small as possible to save on shipping materials? Also, if the gel was just pre-cut the end user would only have to drop the color into the fixtures. And of course if you (Apollo) saved the scrap to cut whatever fit in it, but still only sold cuts "by the sheet" for the same price as a sheet, you would end up winning!>
> <Perfgel is great, and really convenient, but I'd imagine not always the easiest for a supplier to stock a ton of, as it's less versatile than just standard sheets of gel that fit any instrument. But what about a sheet of gel that had lines already printed on it in standard sizes? Different hash marked lines would mean different sizes, no more time-consuming measurements necessary. The lines wouldn't show up in the beam, and as long as the ink (or whatever) didn't make the gel weaker it'd be fine. It'd allow people to just need to carry pair of scissors around, rather than a paper cutter.>
> Very good points made, indeed!
> We perf the gel by color, per order. Since so many variations of 144 colors with different sized perforations exist, we perf that day, shipping the following day to either the dealer or the theatrical venue.
> ...



I remember hearing this at USITT a few years back, never conformed... so here we go... I heard the burnout rate was extremely high on the perf-gel, so much so in the range of a few hours, anything true in the rumor?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmm...that rumor doesn't seem to make much sense, as perfgel is made from the exact same material as all other Apollo Gel...so, the only way there would be a high burnout is if all Apollo gel had high burn out. Also, it's already perf'd, which was an old trick to make saturated gels last longer. So I doubt the rumor has truth.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 7, 2007)

Firstly- 
Ben, we have a great Apollo dealer in Victoria BC, Pacific Audio Works (888-27-SOUND), that purchases a fair bit of products for use on your beautiful island. I enjoyed a visit there a number of years ago when dropping in to say hello to our dealers in the great NorthWest.

Secondly-
The Apollo gel selections are very similar in transmission qualities to the other known providers, using similar materials. Having said this, the industry knows deep saturated blues and reds (name your darkest favorite) will not last as long as lighter hues. This is the stark reality of absorbtion filtering, as opposed to reflective filtering that dichroics are known for. But that is another story for another snowy evening by the fire. Darker gels require replacement often, just because of their low trasmission nature. This is the reason the new Apollo Gel Miser was developed, winning the ESTA Widget Award at LDI this year. 

Thirdly-
The 'pouncing' of gel has been a practice used by many theater technicians over the years, often to the point of achieving a 'voodoo, black magic' result. The perfing of Apollo _Perf_Gel does not weaken the material, but predisposes a specific tear route. I can't honestly say it aids in the cooling of the product without running the risk of selling snake oil. 

Now then, please let me know your thoughts regarding these claims. (And please play nicely- I'm a sensitive individual....)


----------



## thebikingtechie (Dec 8, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> They do make colored diffusion. AP 1800, 1900 and 1950. These are more of the "frost diffusions", they don't have the colored linear diffusions like Rosco...yet.


I meant linear.

Thanks for the info Keith. I like buying on the island because you don't have to worry about ferries etc. I also know about Pacific Audio, and know they're a good company and can get stuff up same day.


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been using PerfGel for three years or so. It does not burn out any quicker than non-perfed Apollo gel. I use Apollo gel almost exclusively because it takes longer to burn through than gel from our friends at the "R" company (lasts about twice as long for me). I use Roscolux when Apollo has no corresponding color (such as the previously mentioned cyc silks).

There are some noticable differences in transmission rates between some "matching" Apollo/Roscolux colors, so take a look at the transmission data on the swatch book when you are making color decisions.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Dec 10, 2007)

Odd, never thought that Apollo gel would out last an Equally tinted and cut sized Roscolux color. I thought apollo was deep died and Rosco was sealed color which is supposed to last longer than deep died normally, I gues not. Time for me to switch to apollo gel I guess.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 10, 2007)

<I thought apollo was deep died >

In truth, the Apollo Gel is a double-coated product. This two step process allows for finer tuning of color consistancy when coating is applied. One side of the polyester is coated and dried, then tested for color. The second surface is then coated after any saturation adjustments are made (if needed).


And yes, it may be time to switch.


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am making the switch starting this year, I have noticed that Apollo's primary blues tend to be much nicer in color consistency than rosco. That being said, Rosco always tends to have a greenish tint in it's R80 variety, and I end up using the much more saturated R83 (more red). I have seen that the Apollo primary blue is very, very even and doesn't have the nasty green tint to it.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 12, 2007)

Lightingguy32 said:


> I am making the switch starting this year, I have noticed that Apollo's primary blues tend to be much nicer in color consistency than rosco. That being said, Rosco always tends to have a greenish tint in it's R80 variety, and I end up using the much more saturated R83 (more red). I have seen that the Apollo primary blue is very, very even and doesn't have the nasty green tint to it.




I believe the trick to coloring plastic is the organic dye one begins with. As KC Hooper told me of past issues, while working for another manufacturer, the dye companies providing the color to the window film industry get somewhat aggitated with the theater crowd. We have a tendency to expect color repeatability week after week, year after year.
Double coating the gel allows for the fine-tuning while the product is being made, which is a great plus. However, when gel is deep-dyed, you get one shot at it. Period. Then you sell what was sent to you, regardless of the hue and saturation shifts from the last batch...


----------



## Lightingguy32 (Dec 12, 2007)

What are the Apollo equivalents of R-33 and R-60 and R-52?


----------



## Kelite (Dec 12, 2007)

R-33 would be Apollo 8550 Bit Of Pink
R-60 would be Apollo 4750 Monday Morning Blue
and R-52 would be Apollo 3250 Dominant Lavender

You may use the Gel Converter for additional conversions at http://www.internetapollo.com/Support/GelConverter.aspx


----------



## Logos (Dec 12, 2007)

I just got my UPS notification for my Apollo pack. Now I just have to find out where to buy Apollo colour in Adelaide.
Thanks Kelite


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 12, 2007)

Apollo is looking better every day, I'm going to have to start spec'ing it when I can.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 14, 2007)

Just got my gel kit today!!!! Oh man, sweet stuff! I don't think I can bring myself to chew the gum. I loved the gel samples. Maybe I just imagined it, but I could actually tell a difference from the Rosco I'm used to, they seemed so clear, and that perf-gel is just dang sweet. I gotta try this stuff out.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you for your positive comments, gang. 

Our goal is to get the product in as many hands as possible, and let you guys decide what you think. If Apollo Gel (_Perf_ed or not) makes your life better- we're happy.

Thanks again for giving it a try!!


----------



## cvanp (Dec 14, 2007)

"AP5940: Putting Green"
"Use with caution or on actors that no one likes."

I think that might be the funniest thing I've read today. Props, Apollo!


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 15, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I don't think I can bring myself to chew the gum.



If you order more Gel... they'll send you more gum too... at least they used to.


----------



## Charc (Dec 15, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> If you order more Gel... they'll send you more gum too... at least they used to.



Sold!

So where does one order Apollo gel? I don't think my local supply store carries apollo brand gel, or at least they don't have Apollo brand swatchbooks. Is the internet a good resource, or does one order directly from Apollo?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Sold!
> 
> So where does one order Apollo gel? I don't think my local supply store carries apollo brand gel, or at least they don't have Apollo brand swatchbooks. Is the internet a good resource, or does one order directly from Apollo?


The Find a Dealer link on Apollo's website seems pretty clear, no? Now, unfortunately that doesn't mean yours is a *stocking* dealer, but delivery is pretty quick usually, and you should have thought ahead anyway. How many times has anyone had a "color media emergency"? As in, "the show is not going to happen unless I get 5 cuts of Lux02 (or AP7050)"?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 15, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> The How many times has anyone had a "color media emergency"? As in, "the show is not going to happen unless I get 5 cuts of Lux02 (or AP7050)"?




Hm, it is theatre, it must have happened at least once somewhere.

Hey derek, did you do that conversion with Apollo's handy slide converter?


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...Hey derek, did you do that conversion with Apollo's handy slide converter?


No, I went here, and typed in "X02." When that didn't work, I typed in "R02." I don't have "Apollo's handy slide converter." (Don't want it either. While I support kelite because of his participation here, I usually don't get to choose what brand of color I use, and wouldn't feel right about requesting a 'kit' from Apollo when I never intend to use their product. I've also stated I'm too old to begin using a new system, it's taken me 10 years to accept GAM, and then only for colors not available in Lee or Lux.)

We've talked about this before: Apollo's strategy seems to be to go after the educational market, and then when the kids graduate they'll use Apollo Gel professionally. I think that's great, but many places have been using Lee and Lux for so long they're not about to add another brand--only so many slots in that flat gel file after all.

Other professionals out there: Have you found designers specifying Apollo Gel? Alex, if you had a plot sent to you with all Apollo Gel, would you do it? (Assuming available budget, of course.)


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 16, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Other professionals out there: Have you found designer's specifying Apollo Gel? Alex, if you had a plot sent to you with all Apollo Gel, would you do it? (Assuming available budget, of course.)


I have yet to have a designer spec Apollo color. While I have a very large stock of Gam, Lee, and Rosco gels, I would not be opposed to using Apollo. If I got a plot back with Apollo colors I would probably buy them. Even with my large stock of color I usually end up buying some color for a show. I suppose I might call the designer and talk about it for the first few shows that asked for it, or if the entire plot was Apollo because it may not fit in the budget. I try not to say "no" though. If we could make it work then we would. Then of course there is the post show problem of finding space to store the new color...


----------



## Sean (Dec 16, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Other professionals out there: Have you found designer's specifying Apollo Gel? Alex, if you had a plot sent to you with all Apollo Gel, would you do it? (Assuming available budget, of course.)



Nope, never. In eight years at Shakespeare Theatre Company in DC, I've never seen Apollo color come in on a plot. We may have had one or two templates, but that's it. If I got a plot with all Apollo, I'd probably phone first. It would be so odd that I'd have to ask, just for my curiosity. So long as whatever was requested fit in the show budget, then yes we'd buy it. We usually buy new color for every show, unless we have new cuts in the drawer.

I have nothing at all against Apollo, but it's not up to me as the ME to change the designers colors. The only thing I will do without asking is substitute HT for regular Lee color when I can.

--Sean


----------



## wolf825 (Dec 16, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Other professionals out there: Have you found designer's specifying Apollo Gel? Alex, if you had a plot sent to you with all Apollo Gel, would you do it? (Assuming available budget, of course.)



I ME and work shows for many national tours, regional shows and with designers from all over--I have not yet seen an Apollo gel request. But of course--if they asked for it, I would and could get it... We do gel orders for all shows that come thru my venue... 

When I design shows I often go with a lot of my own color schemes I am used to, but I do want to try some Apollo out and see how it lasts and looks...
-w


----------



## Edrick (Dec 16, 2007)

I haven't gotten anything yet either


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 16, 2007)

Rickblu said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet either



Kelite's working as fast as he can. But it takes him a while to stuff those boxes then drive them to the post office. He's just one guy against the world. 


As has been said, this seems like a really good marketing plan for Apollo. They have a good product and a scientifically based numbering system to their gel... who would have thought that possible. The Perf gel is a great idea. So get it out there in the hands of young future designers and let them play with it. It's a great idea.


----------



## Raktor (Dec 17, 2007)

*Munches on gum*

Gel pen isn't really a pen though..  Got my hopes up. Just a chinograph pencil hidden away neatly.

But I agree that it was a good marketing idea. I mean... Lee will send you swatchbooks and things.. but GUM?! <3 Apollo.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 17, 2007)

rosco will also send you free stuff


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 17, 2007)

Rosco sent me a free shirt!!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 17, 2007)

Everyone does realize that SWAG stands for Stuff We Ain't Getting?


----------



## Charc (Dec 17, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Everyone does realize that SWAG stands for Stuff We Ain't Getting?



This is a joke... right?


----------



## thirdoctive (Dec 17, 2007)

If you are looking for some useable free stuff, go to J.R. Clancy's web site. They have some great posters of fly systems and Safety signs that would be perfect for a school theatre.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 26, 2007)

The brand new Apollo XIV (that's fourteen for the rest of us non-Romans) catalog has just hit our doorstep. These are available with new product pages describing the Right Arm, Gel Miser, MXR scroller and other new lighting toys.

Just a head's up!

(You may request a series 13 catalog (2007) to be sent with the new version, just in case you would like to detailed pages regarding the SmartMove Vertical and other new items from last year.)


----------



## avkid (Dec 26, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> This is a joke... right?


Actually, no.
It depends on who you talk to.
Promotional item-
These items are also referred to by the slang terms swag (probably from the British usage of the word meaning "stolen goods" or "loot")
The acronym came later.


----------



## Charc (Dec 26, 2007)

I always thought the acronym stood for:

Souvenirs, Wearables And Gifts

But what you say makes sense.


----------



## Diarmuid (Dec 26, 2007)

And there is also the acronym, 'Stuff We All Get', and a couple of other acronyms that are probably around this site somewhere, if you do a search for SWAG...


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 26, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> This is a joke... right?


Yes, Virginia, SWAG stands for Stuff We Ain't Getting was a joke, an old stagehand joke.


----------



## Charc (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not a state...


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 26, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> I'm not a state...


No, you're not, and stop calling me Shirley. As we learned from Schrodinger, we don't know what state you're in. Well, maybe we do, now that you're out of the closet. I, other the other hand, AM an old stagehand, though not as old as some. 

And, yes, there really IS a Santa Claus.

<Time for me to resume being naughty!>


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 26, 2007)

looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue...


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I have just received via US postal service Priority Mail, my gel kit, all the way down here in Brisbane, Australia!

Excellent job Kelite, thanks very much!


----------



## Kelite (Jan 2, 2008)

PhantomD said:


> Well I have just received via US postal service Priority Mail, my gel kit, all the way down here in Brisbane, Australia!
> Excellent job Kelite, thanks very much!





Thanks for your patience!

As you well know, shipping near the Christmas holiday has taken pain to a new level! And while I really don't stuff the boxes and envelopes here at Apollo- I do care that each of you receives the Gel Kit and other new marketing stuff you request.

And may I wish a happy new year to all the ControlBooth family out there!


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah im still waiting for my roscolux one, they said they would send....

and my jands stuff.......

and my lock pick to get charc out of the cupboard.....


----------



## avkid (Jan 12, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> lock pick to get charc out of the cupboard.....


Be a man, go the hardware store for some titanium coated bits and the biggest hammer drill they have.


----------



## Charc (Jan 12, 2008)

avkid said:


> Be a man, go the hardware store for some titanium coated bits and the biggest hammer drill they have.



Or just buy a "micro-meter adjustment tool".


----------



## avkid (Jan 12, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Or just buy a "micro-meter adjustment tool".


You don't want to break the door, duh.


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought we had decided that Charc and the cupboard was a thought experiment al la Schroedinger. Therefore if the experiment is imaginary so is Charc and the cat. Therefore Charc's posts are in fact the creation of the collective subconscious of the Booth. Charc has no real existance (nor does the cat) but we have invented him from our need to train and teach. Add to that the fact that all of this is a nightmare that I am having (especially Hughesie) and we have .... what? 

Prizes will not be awarded to the best answer because obviously giving myself a prize for inventing an answer to this out of my own subconcious would be redundant.

Hail Eris.

All hail Discordia


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 12, 2008)

Logos I believe you just proved my theory that you and Chris15 are the same person. Thanks. I feel much better now!


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 12, 2008)

oh dear not this again

GAFF, you think all aussies are the same person


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 13, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> oh dear not this again
> GAFF, you think all aussies are the same person



No Hughesie. How many times do I have to explain it. I believe there are about 37 of you, the rest are either fictional or marsupials pretending to be human. You for example I know to be a delicious Bandicoot... or perhaps a Bilby... it's difficult to tell without getting a look at your ears. But this debate should be moved to off topic.


----------



## Charc (Jan 13, 2008)

Logos said:


> I thought we had decided that Charc and the cupboard was a thought experiment al la Schroedinger. Therefore if the experiment is imaginary so is Charc and the cat. Therefore Charc's posts are in fact the creation of the collective subconscious of the Booth. Charc has no real existance (nor does the cat) but we have invented him from our need to train and teach. Add to that the fact that all of this is a nightmare that I am having (especially Hughesie) and we have .... what?
> Prizes will not be awarded to the best answer because obviously giving myself a prize for inventing an answer to this out of my own subconcious would be redundant.
> Hail Eris.
> All hail Discordia



Speaking of nightmare I had this weird dream the other night where I was loading an arbor up on the loading gallery, and I was lifting a weight, and all of a sudden I dropped it above someone, and I reached out to grab out, but I woke up, madly clawing at the air.

I told my friend and she said: "Awh, theatre anxiety dreams, how cute."


----------



## DarSax (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey, theater anxiety dreams are no joke. Hell week for a show I did two years ago. Every single day that week, when my mom woke me up to go to school, I would scream and fight and cuss to either stop bothering me because I needed to go hang lights, or to get the f*#& away from the lighting board, or to stop distracting me from doing what I was doint. Then I'd wake up in a sweat 5 minutes before I had to leave, and would run out the door


----------



## Kelite (Jan 14, 2008)

DarSax said:


> Every single day that week, when my mom woke me up to go to school, I would scream and fight and cuss to either stop bothering me because I needed to go hang lights, or to get the f*#& away from the lighting board, or to stop distracting me from doing what I was doint.




THAT would explain the new bruises and cut lip the guidance counselor cautiously pointed out by Friday afternoon. Hmmmm?


----------



## DarSax (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey HEY she made a jab at my family. Ain't never gonna take that from nobody!


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gaff, I'm going to have to refute that theory. Had I set out to prove a point, which clearly is what Logos was trying to do, it would have been a couple of times the length of that reply... Besides, how does Logos' post prove he and I are one and the same... if anything I was thinking it was proving he has an arts degree . And I've made my thoughts on arts degrees made known elsewhere...

Hughesie, did you not get the memo that you will have much difficulty purchasing a lock pick in Vic? They border on illegal and that coupled with a certain mentality held by many a locksmith tends to leave them virtually unobtainable...


----------



## Kelite (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Gaff, I'm going to have to refute that theory. Had I set out to prove a point, which clearly is what Logos was trying to do, it would have been a couple of times the length of that reply... Besides, how does Logos' post prove he and I are one and the same... if anything I was thinking it was ...




This quote from one of favorite movies, The Princess Bride, seems fitting here.


"Truly you have a dizzying intellect"
"Wait 'til I get started! Where were we?"
"Australia."
"Oh, yes. And Australia as we all know is entirely peopled by criminals. You would have known..."


HA!


----------



## Kelite (Jan 17, 2008)

(Not intending to escalate hostilities in Oz between Ozians, perhaps this quote is more politically correct...)

"Ha-ha, you fool. You fell victim to one of the classic blunders, the most famous of which is 'Never get involved in a land war in Asia', but only slightly less well known is this: ‘Never go in against a Sicilian, when death is on the line.’"


----------



## Logos (Jan 17, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Had I set out to prove a point, which clearly is what Logos was trying to do, it would have been a couple of times the length of that reply...



I wasn't trying to prove anything with that post. I was simply trying to muddy the waters.

As for engineering degrees, if you really want to play

How does a degree that simply teaches you how to put a nut on a bolt help you with real life.

Now that bears about as much relevance to the reality of an engineering degree as your attitude does to the reality of an arts degree. I admit that there are completely pointless Arts degrees out there such as my son's degree in mediaeval English Literature, however to suggest that that can be compared to a BFA in Technical Theatre is a furphy at best and at least shows a complete misunderstanding of the rigours of the process of gaining that degree. I admit my maths isn't up to yours but I ain't building skyscrapers or designing power stations.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm willing to concede that a technical theatre degree does not fall within the realms of a classical arts degree, you know, where i they have 9 contact hours in a week the world must be coming to an end...

The graduate with a Science degree asks: "Why does it work?"
The graduate with an Engineering degree asks: "How does it work?"
The graduate with an Accounting degree asks: "How much does it cost?"
The graduate with an Arts degree asks: "Would you like fries with that?"
Anonymous

(Take that with the above context of tech theatre not falling within the same classification as a classical arts degree...)


----------



## David Ashton (Jan 18, 2008)

Now gentlemen, we had to close the pre-heating thread because it went off topic, how come this thread is running off topic ad infinitum?


----------



## Kelite (Jan 18, 2008)

allthingstheatre said:


> Now gentlemen, we had to close the pre-heating thread because it went off topic, how come this thread is running off topic ad infinitum?




I'll grab the wheel and try to get the tires back on the road- (tyres for the Aussies  )

If you are interested in attending USITT in Houston March 20-22 and you would like free passes to the show floor, please contact me at kkankovsky at internetapollo dot com with your address and number of passes needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Logos (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd love to come Keith but it's a longish way. Unless you can arrange plane tickets? LOL


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm quite sure Keith could arrange plane tickets, whether he'd be willing to pay for them is a more important issue

But seriously, it's the generosity of vendors in use of their marketing budgets that enables this industry to stay clothed and have toys all year around...


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 19, 2008)

I know that this thread has ventured a bit far from its original topic, but is wish to make a small observation about ordering marketing materials from Rosco. That observation is: DON'T BOTHER!!! I ordered their swatchbook as well as some catalogues and such with the honest intent on shopping for an upcoming show I was doing. It's a good thing I wasn't to set on using their material, as that order was placed almost four months ago and the materials have not arrived. I have since sent two more requests for swatchbooks and catalogues, neither of which have been filled. Due to this I have stopped using Rosco products until they decide that my business is important enough to them to send me their material.
Just something to think about.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 19, 2008)

I have to agree on that observation. Rosco NEVER sends me materials when I request them. The only way to get materials from them is to request them with specific email, their forms never work.


----------



## Charc (Jan 19, 2008)

Ha, I requested Rosco stuff, and forgot about it, and like 6 months later it came, well, part of it.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 20, 2008)

While Rosco's screwing up our buddy Keith is spending his nights and weekends packing up those Apollo gel kits as fast as he can. I hear he even licks the stamps himself and drives them to the post office in his car.


----------



## soundlight (Jan 20, 2008)

The TD here called rosco and asked for about 10 or 15 swatchbooks for the LD class. Well, the order apparently got put down as 20 or 30, and got entered twice. So now we have somewhere around 50 rosco swatchbooks, 20 gobo catalogs, and 20 color filter books. We're planning on actually letting the next few years of LD students take a swatchbook with them, asking to have it returned, but if it doesn't, well...there's more where that came from. We can also now put one in the electrics shed, on in the gel cart, a bunch in the design studio, one in the booth, and one in the tech table kit. As well as a few in the TD/LD's office and a few in the ATD's office.


----------



## Charc (Jan 20, 2008)

soundlight said:


> The TD here called rosco and asked for about 10 or 15 swatchbooks for the LD class. Well, the order apparently got put down as 20 or 30, and got entered twice. So now we have somewhere around 50 rosco swatchbooks, 20 gobo catalogs, and 20 color filter books. We're planning on actually letting the next few years of LD students take a swatchbook with them, asking to have it returned, but if it doesn't, well...there's more where that came from. We can also now put one in the electrics shed, on in the gel cart, a bunch in the design studio, one in the booth, and one in the tech table kit. As well as a few in the TD/LD's office and a few in the ATD's office.



I have two Rosco swatch books, and I've found you can never have enough. I'd like one in every 25 square feet in my house. So I am always close to one for reference.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 20, 2008)

See I just carry one on my person at all times.


----------



## Charc (Jan 20, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> See I just carry one on my person at all times.



..._honestly_...?

Psht, just always wear a gamchek then...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 20, 2008)

Yup, either in my jacket, in my coat, in my bag, or if I'm sitting/working on the desk/bench. One is never far.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 20, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> I have two Rosco swatch books, and I've found you can never have enough. I'd like one in every 25 square feet in my house. So I am always close to one for reference.


Once one learns all the important Lux and Lee colors, the swatchbooks are superfluous.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm approaching that point with Lux. Now, my LEE knowledge.....


----------



## soundlight (Jan 20, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I'm approaching that point with Lux. Now, my LEE knowledge.....



Same here. Being in a Rosco house really doesn't help with Lee memorization, i've found. However, I've got somewhere over half of the Rosco swatchbook memorized.


----------



## Charc (Jan 20, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Once one learns all the important Lux and Lee colors, the swatchbooks are superfluous.



I learned a couple R02, R80, R119, R132.

Bastard Amber, Primary Blue, Heaver Diffusion, Lighter diffusion (so I don't have the names right, but, yea.)

Oh, and R11 should be straw yellow, right? I always thought that color was sorta funny, that's the one with too much green in it, right?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't want to release the vultures after our friend Kelite so I'm not going into details. But if any of you are in a teaching position and you would like some instructional materials, talk to Kelite about it in P.M. The good folks at Apollo just sent me a large box that will be a great help to my classes for a while. Thanks Keith and thanks Apollo.


----------



## thelightguy87 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just want to say thanks for the free stuff, but did anyone else think the gum was kinda odd? But I definetly could use another gel marker. We've been using White china markers which are nice but this is better.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 22, 2008)

<but did anyone else think the gum was kinda odd>

Yes, exactly. 

In 1992 when Apollo began making steel custom gobos and shipping to authorized buyers, the gum was a catchy topic of conversation. Over the years as we've watched the gum budget grow and grow, the suggestion was made that we discontinue sending these out. You wouldn't believe the outcries from the dealers and end-users of our product! Holy cow, you would've thought we decided to make our steel gobos half as thick (similar to the 'other' company's custom steel). Wow!

So for the time being, Beechies will continue to ship out as a friendly 'thank you' for choosing Apollo.


----------



## avkid (Jan 23, 2008)

Candy worked for Sweetwater.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay, couldn't resist. So I'm "wasting" my 1000th post on this. In the early nineties a maker of external hard drives for Akai samplers (name escapes me) used to have a slogan "Practice Safe SCSI" or something like that and would include a non-lubricated prophylactic with every product. Certainly a worthwhile endeavor in a product geared toward musicians. And most likely more entertaining than gum.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 23, 2008)

thelightguy87 said:


> I just want to say thanks for the free stuff, but did anyone else think the gum was kinda odd? .



I think that's exactly the point... this is a company that sells "Fatherless Amber" gel. It says they are different and they have a sense of humor.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 23, 2008)

They're like the lighting company for really nerdy lighting designers/techs, thus I  Apollo. Must be fun to work there.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 23, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> They're like the lighting company for really nerdy lighting designers/techs, thus I  Apollo. Must be fun to work there.




In 1996 I sold my 50% share of a tool & die shop to work for Joel and Keersten Nichols, who were friends since high school. The decision was the very best one I could make. Growing Apollo has been very rewarding in it's challenges and personal accomplishments, as well as a heck of a lot of fun! 

I have been truly blessed to be associated with the crew at Apollo!


----------



## TimMiller (Jan 25, 2008)

As far as apollo goes, I love their gobo's. Esp when i need animal gobos. All of my custom gobos are also from apollo. Nothing against rosco, but i feel apollo always takes very good care of me. Also they have some really cool colors. Now as far as swag goes, i have lots of clay paky and high end swag. Which i guess it helps when you but around 50+ lights from both manufactures . I dont know what happened to the apollo shirt i used to have, it disappeared with my HOG III shirt .


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah apollo were really good i got my apollo stuff (still can't bring myself to chew the last of the gum)

but i ordered my rosco stuff at about the same time and all i ever got back from them is stupid auto job offers, they said they would send me a shirt if i subscribed to their job update service. i don't have to do anything like that with apollo. seriously i reckon if i sent them a really nice email they would send me a shirt, without me having to go through some stupid process.


1+ for apollo


----------



## Kelite (Jan 25, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> As far as apollo goes, I love their gobo's. Esp when i need animal gobos. All of my custom gobos are also from apollo. Nothing against rosco, but i feel apollo always takes very good care of me.




Thanks for the kind words Tim (you too Hughesie)!

Keep and ear out for a press release regarding the Apollo steel custom and catalog gobos in the future. Just when you thought they were tough enough- we've gone one better.

Thanks again, and have a great weekend!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 25, 2008)

If Rosco was smart they would be paying attention to the discontent among their customers; or maybe they're too huge to care.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 25, 2008)

i didn't know apollo hired ex movie PR people

"just when you thought he was tough enough, rocky's back in this new box office smash, we've gone one better"


Kelite said:


> Just when you thought they were tough enough- we've gone one better


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 25, 2008)

and another thing just going through stuff on my desk to throw out and i found the apollo box and i saw a peice of paper i hadn't seen before



> Dear Alex,
> A lighting designer depends on quality products to support their creativity and build a strong reputation



IT HAS MY NAME ON IT


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 26, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> and another thing just going through stuff on my desk to throw out and i found the apollo box and i saw a peice of paper i hadn't seen before
> IT HAS MY NAME ON IT



That's cause Kelite's stuffing those boxes personally.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 28, 2008)

Now to prove to you lot that Rosco really could not care less about their customers, the swatch request form on their website, when you select the Australia option from the drop down box so it goes to the Australian office,you fill in the form and it dispenses a message via email. I know this because I got a message back from their mail server to first tell me that my message had been delayed and then a day later to tell me delivery had permanently failed. I think it's time for Pauline Hanson's infamous "Please Explain"...


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 28, 2008)

darn your lucky, i didn't even get a message saying it had failed


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 28, 2008)

Can someone like, smack ROSCO, this terrible customer service is going to be there undoing, I reckon.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 28, 2008)

Well... "When you're #1, you don't have to try as hard," said the giant Kliegl Bros. to little upstart ETC in 1982. edit: Joke!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm quoting that. Yes.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 28, 2008)

it's a shame because i was just about to invest my millions of dollars in the worlds biggest gel database

but now i will have to go with apollo 

sigh 


but seriously if i had the budget i should have to think twice before selecting them as the gel venue supplier


----------



## Logos (Jan 28, 2008)

I've made several attempts to contact Rosco (Aus) for Gobo's and things and rarely had any answer at all. I cannot find a reliable agent in SA for them so have taken to buying from WA by e-mail.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 29, 2008)

Tony, perhaps you have a working relationship with John McKissock of Clearlight Shows Pty Ltd. (?) John has many theatrical fixtures, accessories, and expendables available due to his numerous dealerships held. You may find Clearlight at http://www.clearlight.com.au


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 29, 2008)

My school's main lighting supplier is clearlight, i think they are based in melbourne but i do remember us getting rolls of gels from them. really good hire company.

my ten cents


----------



## Logos (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Corey. I'm sure your next party will demonstrate your relationship with them.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 15, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> If you order *more gum*... they'll send you *more gel* too... at least they used to.



If only it went that way...

I actually got one of these gel kits a while ago, and was very happy with it. (But then again, I love all swag!) I have yet to use it, because I haven't designed a show with enough time or budget yet, but this year I know I get at least one, so we'll see if I can get some perf gel.

Apollo always has the best customer service. I also have a binder/portfolio from them I use for shows. I think it also came with gum? Yummy.

Thanks Kelite, glad to have you here!

edit: Oh, and AP gel names are fantastic too.



(Because my name in Real-Life-Land is Daphne, so it's obvious I should use Apollo gel. Hahaha.)


----------



## Kelite (Aug 15, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> Apollo always has the best customer service. I also have a binder/portfolio from them I use for shows. I think it also came with gum? Yummy.
> 
> Thanks Kelite, glad to have you here!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the kind words Daphne, I'll pass them along to the smallish elves that live in our tree producing gobos of all types and sizes. The elves cousins next door actually make the gum we send out with each order...

Regarding the gel names- send us your ideas! We love to hear the creative names that technicians come up with (_after a 6 hour load-out_)!


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

haha.. I seem to always keep that Beechies gum they always send in with stock/customer orders. I love how they have thier logo on the other side too. I horde them without anyone else knowing. I told Rita on her last visit to make sure they always send me spearment.. 

Apollo is a great company and they always take care of their customers. The gum is just a small added bonus that I honestly look forward to.  I think Rita mentioned that you guys produce so many of those daily you have a hard time even keeping them in stock. 

As for other free combo kits like this that someone mentioned in an earlier post, I wish I knew of some more for you, but I can't think of any offhand.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 16, 2008)

pmgpriebe said:


> always send me spearment..



Good, send me your peppermint!
We'll trade.


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> Good, send me your peppermint!
> We'll trade.



lol.. deal!


----------



## Kelite (Aug 19, 2008)

pmgpriebe said:


> I horde them without anyone else knowing.



Well, you did before posting your dirty little secret.... 

I'm glad you enjoyed Rita's visit, as she devotes a fair amount of time and energy to be in as many places as possible!

Have a great week-


----------



## G2Entertainment (Aug 23, 2008)

Rats, looks like I missed out on the box of goodies since the link returns an error (as it should, it's been 8 months or so) but I went ahead and filled out a basic request as I'm wanting options in case Rosco's are hard to get in my area when I need them.


----------



## Mullet1215 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow thanks. I really hope I get a kit. That is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 26, 2008)

G2Entertainment said:


> Rats, looks like I missed out on the box of goodies since the link returns an error (as it should, it's been 8 months or so) but I went ahead and filled out a basic request as I'm wanting options in case Rosco's are hard to get in my area when I need them.






Thank you for your post, G2Entertainment, the offer is no longer on our web page but you you can still get the gel kit by contacting this address...


Apollo Design | Marketing Materials Request


And thanks for your help, Gafftaper. I llok forward to bumping into you and kindred CB persons while attending LDI!


----------



## jbman (May 30, 2009)

Link broken! ANy other links?


----------



## MNicolai (May 31, 2009)

The reason the link is broken is that this offer was made two years ago. As the post above yours states, marketing materials requests can now be filed @ Apollo Design | Marketing Materials Request


----------

